# Noise



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi There.
Have any of you gentlemen had any experience with a Noise Killer engine blanket? Is it safe to use without causing any damage to the engine?At the moment the engine noise is drowning my navigator ladies voice.I am now having to rely on my wife's instructions, and you know what happens, we get lost. Greycat


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I can't answer your question directly although I seem to remember there have been some posts recently on this subject so you could try a search. I got over the problem a different way, I bought a couple of battery operated amplified loudspeakers ( the small ones that you can use for computers ) these I mounted either side of the dashboard, they enable us to hear Milly quite clearly and she's now in stereo.
  8) 8)


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Greycat
Just bought the full kit and fitted most of it to our 97 Kontiki, what a difference. Sounds more like a car now than a van, obviously still get the engine noise when pulling but otherwise great. The engine “clatter” not removed but certainly lessened to a great degree. We had same problem of not being able to hold any sort of conversation whilst driving. Still have a couple pieces to fit in the engine bay area but more than happy with what have in place so far. The engine blanket was somewhat smaller than I expected but it works and i can't see any reason why it should cause any problems. 
Brian


----------



## Greycat (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you Phil and Brian for your advice. I do not see how I can fit speakers to my sat nav. Brian seems to be pleased with Noise Killer, So I will ring Noise Killer tomorrow to see if they have a kit to fit into a Hymer. Thanks Greycat


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Greycat, I think I will also look into a noise reduction system, although my diesel is not too bad around 55/60 which is my normal travel speed. The engine has done over 120,000 miles but still purrs along quite sweetly at those speeds.
As far as the speakers are concerned I connect mine to the earphone socket, the main advantage, apart from the increased volume, is that it is so much clearer on bigger speakers than the tiny one built in to the sat nav.
I have mounted the speakers on velcro so they stay put.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

I think the amplifier and headphones are a great idea

You wont be able to hear the missus then & you could put on music when you are on the MWay


----------



## 89390 (May 22, 2005)

I fitted the noisekiller kit and quite honestly couldn't tell much difference to the extent I phoned the company to ask what I might have done wrong. The answer was, nothing. Bring it in and we will have a look at it. 200 mile round trip!!. The engine blanket is ok regards temperature, has no apparent affect including noise. There were a few bits missing from my kit which they promised to post Ha Ha.
Friar


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Got the kit fitted on my Benimar... Well worth the dosh....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
We have a 6.5 liter V8 turbo diesel engine in our RV and to be quite honest it is not really noisy to start with. I certainly don't want to use anything that stops that glorious noise from reaching my ears though :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just my opinion.............

Keith


----------

